# 350Z Wheels on a 1990 SE Maxima



## speed_racer88 (Apr 3, 2006)

What would i have to do to put 350Z wheels on a 1990 Maxima? Is there any drilling of the rims?  I would be getting 2003 17X7 350Z enthusiaist rims. Any input is welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I think the bolt pattern is the same, but the offset is different


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Er?

IIRC stock Z 17" wheels are 17x7.5" +30mm front and 17x8" +33mm rear. G35 sedan 17x7" wheels are +45m.

3rd gens are happiest around +30mm offset for wheels, at least for 8" widths if memory serves, so you MIGHT be ok. I can't remember if there are clearance issues with the fender or the strut body at that offset-- can't remember if +30mm is ideal or if it's slightly more or less...


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I think the offset for a Maxima is 32mm. I was not sure of the offset for the 350, I thought it was more.


----------

